# 'It Is Futile To Send '150,000 U.S. Soldiers' To Defend An Unreformed Iraq



## longknife (Jun 14, 2015)

It's incredible to hear a general in the Obama administration tell the truth like this! As long as most Middle East countries remain tribal in nature, no outsider will ever be able to assist them.


This comes from War News Updates with this link @ US Army chief Futile to send 150 000 soldiers to defend unreformed Iraq - Yahoo News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2015)

So true.  Either the Iraqis use it or lose it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2015)

Of course, 150.000 US soldiers are unable to defeat ISIS because there are tribes in Iraq.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 16, 2015)

Futile to send troops anywhere in the meddle east... Until we back off and let them kill each other and burn that anger out settling old scores, preventing that purge from occuring only injures us.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 23, 2015)

The US fucked up Iraq, they broke it, so they either fix it or buy it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 23, 2015)

I realize that most American's find this difficult to understand.

But people in other countries truly wish to be left alone.  .......


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I realize that most American's find this difficult to understand.
> 
> But people in other countries truly wish to be left alone.  .......



Nuh-uh. They all want freedom. They'll greet us as liberators. Some asshat on tv said so.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 23, 2015)

I've personally talked to people from 3rd world countries and they told me whenever they hear a western nation politician stating, "We are sending in our military to help you".

They know it's time to head for the hills because all hell is about to break loose and many innocent citizen are about to die.   ........


----------

